

Linux Hater: A year later (offensive language) - DrJokepu
http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2010/04/year-later.html

======
blub
I thought everyone got the memo that the "webapps are the future" meme is
dead.

~~~
lsc
so, are you saying that 'webapps are the present'? I mean, I spend most of my
time on webapps or in a text editor. (well, if you count email as a text
editor; I use gnus)

as far as I can tell, most other people do the same... text processing and
webapps.

